# [gtk] xfce et themes gtk3

## jotake

Bonjour, 

J'aurais voulu savoir si certains utilisent xfce avec des themes GTK3.

Je vous avoue être assez perdu dans la gestion des themes gtk sous linux... 

J'utilise depuis très longtemps x11-themes/gtk-chtheme pour appliquer les themes installé via emerge. Mais a priori il ne gére pas les theme gtk3.

Il y a une méthode particulière pour cela ?

----------

## kwenspc

Je pense que ce lien répond en parti à ta question Default to GTK+ 2 in 4.12

J'attends aussi de voir ce que ça va donner. Pour l'instant le peu d'application gtk3 ont un drôle de look (cad à la gnome 3... donc moche).

----------

## jotake

Merci pour le lien effectivement cela répond plus ou moins à ma question.

Faut avouer qu'une bonne partie des appli gnome gtk3 ont un rendu vraiment spécial actuellement sous xfce  :Sad: 

----------

## mdos

Bonjour,

J'utilise le thème GTK3 Orion ,je trouve qu'il donne plutôt bien :

http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/?content=148527

----------

